# New England Striper



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

Up at the War College in Rhode Island for six weeks learning stuff...


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

Way cool!......thats looks like the spot i caught my 1st fish....50 years ago!
dad was stationed in Newport, we fished at night....beside the navy ships....flounder too!


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

I did not know that. All I got were striper and blues. I will bring some stuff for flounder next time.

...no such luck. apparantly the flounder moved out to wherever they go a few weeks ago


----------

